# Can I block a telephone number on a Telefonica landline?



## pixikins (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been getting calls from the number ********* at least twice a day for over a month. Is there any way I can block this number on my Telefonica landline? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

pixikins said:


> I've been getting calls from the number ********* at least twice a day for over a month. Is there any way I can block this number on my Telefonica landline? Thanks


I've removed the number fom your post, but having googled it, it seems to be a common problem & some have traced it to a fax machine at Endesa :confused2:

your best bet really would be to contact Movistar (telefonica) & ask them what can be done


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Try this:

https://www.listarobinson.es/default.asp

Since I registered my telephone number the nuisance calls have virtually stopped. The only one that I still get from time to time is from the telefonic equivalent of a computer virus, Jazztel, with whom, when I have the time, I amuse myself with a number of different voices and identities.

My record for keeping them on the telephone without answering their questions or giving any information is five and a half minutes... so far.


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Try this:
> 
> https://www.listarobinson.es/default.asp
> 
> ...


Five and a half minutes?!?!?
Wow. I have only ever managed three or so and end up hanging up on them. You must have the patience of a Saint, or a mean streak that only the devil could envy...


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I think, probably, the latter. I get a perverse sense of satisfaction from having wasted their time for as long as possible.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> I think, probably, the latter. I get a perverse sense of satisfaction from having wasted their time for as long as possible.


OH managed nearly 10 minutes with someone once - he said 'sí, interested, Inglish??'

poor girl must have understood enough english to go away to find an english speaker - kept popping back on the line to say 'wait pleeez', but eventually came back to say 'sorry - no people speak Inglish'  & hung up!


he could have come completely unstuck, but he was in the mood to string someone along so in a way she spoilt his fun

I usually just pretend I can't speak Spanish or hand the phone to my dd who proceeds to chat away in German


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> My record for keeping them on the telephone without answering their questions or giving any information is five and a half minutes... so far.


What *is* the point?
Help someone earn less money and get a bollinkg from the jefe? 
Just cut in, say _I'm not interested thank you_, hang up, and let them - and you get on


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What is the point?
> Help someone earn less money and get a bollinkg from the jefe?
> Just cut in, say I'm not interested thank you, hang up, and let them - and you get on


And they ring again.......and again.....and again

Have you never had the phone ring over and over and over from the same telesales number?

Sometimes that's the only way to stop them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> And they ring again.......and again.....and again
> 
> Have you never had the phone ring over and over and over from the same telesales number?
> 
> Sometimes that's the only way to stop them.


Of course I have and whatever you do to the agent it will never stop them ringing you. The agent doesn't make the list and cannot change or modify the calling list in any which way. The boss does, and the boss will never come to the phone. 
We all lose our cool sometimes, but stringing someone along for enjoyment is something that many, many people enjoy and just makes me feel extremely uncomfortable and is incomprehensible.
The best alternative IMHO is the lista Robinson,but whatever takes your fancy I suppose, as long as I'm not the one trying to earn my living in a call centre.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

What makes me extremely uncomfortable is the outright lies they tell to try to obtain bank details etc. These are two that I have experienced personally:

They tell you that your current supplier is going to terminate the telephone and internet service to your area and you need to contract with Jazztel _now_ in order not to lose your connection.

My response is that I will contact my current supplier and can Jazztel supply me with a telephone number on which I can call them back to do a new contract with them if what they have told me is true at which point they hang up.

Worse still is that they say they are Telefónica, that there has been a problem with my direct debit and that I need to confirm my bank details in order to ensure that the next bill is paid to avoid getting cut off.

My response is to ask them to tell me the details they have on record (which, of course, they don't have) and I will tell them whether or not they are correct. They then say that their instructions are to insist on being given the bank account number at which point I say that I will ring 1004 and provide them. Again, a prompt termination of the call. 

So, whether it makes you uncomfortable or not, I shall continue to play them at their own game and make their lives as difficult as possible.

You can check on the origin of a junk call at either of these two web sites:

http://whocallsme.com/

ListaSpam.com


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> So, whether it makes you uncomfortable or not, I shall continue to play them at their own game and make their lives as difficult as possible.


Fine with me if you want to waste your time "playing people at their own game"
Although you're not 'cos as I said before


> The agent doesn't make the list and cannot change or modify the calling list in any which way. The boss does, and the boss will never come to the phone


So what you're accomplishing is making sure an agent doesn't complete the number of calls they've been told to in a certain time, which means they'll be penalised which means their earnings go down.
But if you get 5 mins of enjoyment out of it who am I to point out that you're ****ing with someone's salary.

I like the more direct Sorry, not interested approach, but that's me.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Yes, the salary of someone who tells outright lies with the intention of conning people in order to earn a living.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> Yes, the salary of someone who tells outright lies with the intention of conning people in order to earn a living.


Oh humbug Mr. Beachcomber!
Merry Christmas and just agree to be of a different opinion!


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

If declining to agree to justifying criminal behaviour in order to earn a living is considered by some people to be 'humbug', so be it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beachcomber said:


> If declining to agree to justifying criminal behaviour in order to earn a living is considered by some people to be 'humbug', so be it.


Exactly!
Actually, as you will have noticed from my previous posts, I was referring to agents getting wages docked for not completed enough calls, which I don't like to think I'm doing 'cos it's a pretty shiyit job as it is, isn't it? I wasn't referring criminals. 
There will be no further comment from me on this subject which I am sure is boring the OP to tears. 
You enjoy winding people up (probably on forums too??)
I don't
Simples


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Yes, winding people up by trying to give an answer to a question without derogatory comments from someone who is unable to tell the difference between genuine telesales and criminal activity.


----------

